# Blocked ears - home remedies?



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Sooo yeah ears totally blocked up with glue they were fine yesterday i dont get it, i can barely hear a thing and cant get any otex till tomorrow evening..

Know of anything that disolves it safely?


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Olive oil mate, thats what the doc would give you.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

pinch you nose so you can't breathe, and gently try to blow air down through nose - that might clear it.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

J87 said:


> Olive oil mate, thats what the doc would give you.


Seriously? I'll give that a try cheers


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

as j87 says olive oil or baby oil


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

yer that is correct use several drops at night to loosen wax. Also make sure you decongest if needed using steam therapy.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Hopi ear candles are excellent (although outlets may be limited at this time of night!)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

warm, not hot olive oil, a couple of drops over a few days should sort it out


----------



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

had mine syringed ,nurse told me not to use otex as it damages the lining of the ear and to just use warm olive oil


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Gym-pig said:


> Hopi ear candles are excellent (although outlets may be limited at this time of night!)


I had them done a few years ago, by heck they work.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

jerom said:


> had mine syringed ,nurse told me not to use otex as it damages the lining of the ear and to just use warm olive oil


Someone else told me that to mate, they advertise on the TV as the be all and end all of ear wax removal, i never realised how bad it was??


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Depends whether the blockage is internal (glue ear) or external (wax). If you've got glue ear (otis media) then no external drops or syringing will clear it (spoken as a long term sufferer of glue ear). I wish I'd had cellmore around back when I was a kid and in my twenties as his advice would have saved me a lot of operations and time in the hospital. Applying back-pressure through creating pressure whilst holding your mouth and nose closed can help unblock the eustachian tubes and clear the internal gunk. If attempting to clear one ear is difficult then tilting your head back and over so that the affected ear is uppermost helps straighten the tube and can make it easier to 'pop' it.

Yawing actions and swallowing can also help.

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Glue-Ear.htm


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

As already said, few drops of warm olive oil twice per day will soften the wax (IF that's what it is). IMPORTANT - Do NOT put a cotton bud/pen/straw/anything thin into your ear. Whatever's causing the obstruction will get pushed further towards your eardrum and become impacted.

Ideally, you need a GP to examine your external canal and hearing function as sudden loss of hearing needs to be investigated. If it hasn't resolved by Monday with advice given, ring your GP


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol fvck me this olive oil sh!t is actually working lol. Had forgotten about this thread, i love how this forum can solve any problem you have so quickly hahhaha occupational diversity ftw, cheers fellas


----------

